# Jin Hwa Flowerhorn



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

This juvi is looking like a mutiple flavored stick of cotton candy.. delicious however he is one mean SOB with a nasty bite. this is his 3rd week on ching mix.. the yellow color is extremely intense.. almost like neon yellow, with neon blue laced on the edge of each scale. 6" long 4.5" tall and 2 inch thick


----------



## 1edyson (Oct 31, 2003)

wow thats a beaut of a FH. Love the pearls and KoK


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

nice kok!!!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Beauti-fuckin-ful!

Awesome man!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

cute


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

now here is him with no tank lights and just the room lights. 
These kamfa types are way cooler looking in the face then the older breeds... its like you can read the expression right off their face
i


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

damn thats nice.


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

thats an amazing fish, but id be afraid to keep one... id be afraid of the water parameters and never get anything accomplished. The faces blow me away


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

Incredible color!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

glad you like them.. we are pushing for more kamfa type flowerhorns to be imported.. as an added bonus, you wont be able to mistake them for trimacs anymore :laugh:

I would say keeping this kind of flowerhorn is simliar to the amount of work you put into keeping discus.. its not a starter fish, but if you know what your doing to some extent then they really are not a problem... thing is the colors change rapidly, getting a picture off when he is red is hard.. he will be red one minute, then the next only his belly will be red.. 
The difference is these guys are pretty much unkillable unlike discus, This guy was the survived in a box for i dont know how long only half way in the water that was around 55 degrees... and was still alive... out of hte water! being shipped to me.. first thing he did was bite the guy who was trying to change his bag at the lfs i stopped at on the way home. Its very tricky to get their head to come out and i really need to get him in a more permenant tank to see an explosion in that area.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

So it's like discus.....but it's not.








Sounds like a big tank and a healthy diet is all you need.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

the water changes are the thing.. they hate water chages, its said they prefer old water, but i know a little better then to take that statement as it is. When doing water changes, its best to do them over a 2 or 3 day period an to age the water. Slight fluctuations will cause the head to completely shrink.. they also prefer a deeper tank.


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

to be honest, i am starting to come around with FH's in general, though in the not so distant past i didnt much care for them.

i do have a bone to pick though:



> they hate water chages, its said they prefer old water, but i know a little better then to take that statement as it is.


what do people actually say about this, because at face value it sounds kind of like- "they prefer not to be fed" .... i cant see how replacing trace elements and removing nitrates, hormones, pheromones, etc. etc. can possibly be _bad_ for a fish...?

is it maybe that people replace with water that is not the right temperature? or maybe that they are highly sensitive to chlorine or chloramine?

i was just wondering what people say about it.

i actually think that some of the FH "varieties" i guess is the word? are pretty nice looking, but i was under the impression that all of them cost 100$ or more so i never have really bothered with them.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I think its cause they dont really understand what aspect of the water change cuases the fish to loose color.. really, i do not have enough experience with them to say anything about it... maybe one day i will learn if there is any truth behind this... however, the owner of flowerhornxports.. who keeps some 100+ FH in his personal collection has generally said they prefer older water, also mentioned it was best to do water changes ever two weeks @ 50%.. adding the new 50% slowly over the next 3 days. I have been doing two a week for the most part, although i would love to have an auto waterchanger setup as it woudl be the best thing possible.

the thing to keep in mind is that the fish are only sensitive in the sense that their color changes drastically.. its just the way they have been bred, its not the same as a pure cichlid who would loose its color, just for some added fun factor ( just like discus i guess) they have been made a little bit more difficult... it doesnt happen with ZZ flowerhorn.

Small hand selected flowerhorn are all selling for less then 100 up to 2".. its only the growouts.. that are showing some real potential at this point that cost more. If someone is looking to find the super massive giant humped and bright colored fish, its normally a safer bet to go with the growout and pay more.. but for the little guys still turn out very nice


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Doing a water change will not hurt the fish in anyway.. unless the water being added is different in parameters.

FHs not liking water changes is a bunch of bs.


----------

